#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβές-Υποχρεώσεις

## sundance

Πλεον με την απελευθερωση των αμοιβων, για αμοιβες που *περνανε* απο το συστημα αμοιβων:
*
1.* πρεπει να καταθετουμε την συμφωνηθεισα αμοιβη? στον οψεως? 

*2.* αν ναι, για ολα τα ποσα? ή μπορουμε για ενα ποσο και κατω να μην την καταθετουμε?

*3.* ποτε πρεπει να γινει η καταθεση? οταν κοπει το απυ? υπαρχει καποιο χρονικο οριο?
*
4.* στο ιδιο εντυπο ξεχωριστα βαζουμε και τις κρατησεις τεε-τσμεδε επι της νομιμης?

*5.* το φεμ ποτε πρεπει να πληρωθει? οταν κοπει το απυ? υπαρχει καποιο χρονικο οριο?

*6.* αν γινει η οριστικη υποβολη του εργου στο συστημα αμοιβων, πρεπει τοτε να κοπει και το απυ ή δεν εχει σχεση?


για αμοιβες που *δεν περνανε* οπως βεβαιωσεις του 4014, τι ισχυει στα παραπανω?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Μόνο όταν πρόκειται να παρακρατηθεί η εισφορά του 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να μην την καταθέσεις και να πληρώσεις το 2,048% υπέρ ΤΕΕ, σε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ.

2. Δεν έχει σημασία το ποσό. Η κατάθεση γίνεται για την παρακράτηση της εισφοράς υπέρ ΤΕΕ.

3. Δεν μπορώ να το διασταυρώσω, αλλά γνώριζα από παλιά ότι το ΑΠΥ έπρεπε να κοπεί εντός 15 ημερών από την κατάθεση στο λογαριασμό όψεως μηχανικού.

4. Για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ χρησιμοποιείς άλλο έντυπο υπολογισμού της εισφοράς επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής ή επί της συμφωνηθείσας όταν δεν έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη.

5. Κόβεις το ΑΠΥ και πληρώνεις και το ΦΕΜ, όταν αυτό απαιτείται. Δεν γνωρίζω για όριο.

6. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση. Βλ. το 3. παραπάνω.

7. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, όλα. Απαιτούνται δηλαδή εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΦΕΜ.

----------


## sundance

1. νομιζω κατω απο 1500¤ μαζι με το φπα, δεν ειναι υποχερωτικα η καταθεση της αμοιβης.

για πανω απο 1500¤, πρεπει να κατατεθει η σε οψεως ή σε ταμιευτηριου.

2. και για την παρακρατηση του τσμεδε.

7. τεε και τσμεδε, δε νομιζω...

----------


## Xάρης

1. Αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι γενικό και όχι μόνο για τους μηχανικούς. Για τους μηχανικούς, η κατάθεση γίνεται στον λογαριασμό όψεως τους στην ΕΤΕ, προκειμένου να πληρωθεί η εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ, όπως σου ανέφερα παραπάνω.

2. Η παρακράτηση της εισφοράς του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ γίνεται πάντα στην ΕΤΕ με το ειδικό έντυπο και είναι ανεξάρτητη από τη διαδικασία κατάθεσης της αμοιβής.

7. Το έχουμε συζητήσει κι αλλού. ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΦΕΜ πάνε πακέτο κατά τη γνώμη μου. Αν πληρώσεις ΦΕΜ, θα πληρώσεις και τις εισφορές.

----------


## spapako

Εισφορά ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι επί της νόμιμης ή επί της συμφωνηθείσας?

Επίσης αφού πλέον δεν υπάρχουν νόμιμες (πχ στα ΠΕΑ έχει βγει και σχετική εγκύκλιος), γιατί πληρώνουμε ακόμα εισφορές ΤΕΕ επί της νόμιμης? ρητορική ερώτηση...

----------


## Xάρης

Οι νόμιμες υπάρχουν για να μην έχουν απώλειες εσόδων τα ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Έτσι λοιπόν, οι εισφορές υπολογίζονται πάντα στις νόμιμες.
Μόνο όταν δεν έχουν θεσπιστεί νόμιμες αμοιβές υπολογίζονται επί των συμφωνηθέντων.

Ποια είναι η εγκύκλιος που κατάργησε τις νόμιμες στα ΠΕΑ;
Οι ελάχιστες έχουν καταργηθεί, όχι οι νόμιμες.

----------


## spapako

http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/ypeka/ada/Β4Θ40-54Θ

Έχουν καταργηθεί και οι νόμιμες

----------


## Xάρης

Πού αναφέρεται στην εγκύκλιο ότι καταργήθηκαν οι νόμιμες αμοιβές;
Αυτές που καταργήθηκαν είναι οι ελάχιστες.
Και δεν χρειαζόμασταν την εγκύκλιο αυτή να μας ερμηνεύσει τον Ν.3911/11 για να καταλάβουμε ότι καταργήθηκαν οι ελάχιστες.
Αυτές καταργήθηκαν από τη στιγμή ισχύος του Ν.3911/11, ακόμα και για τις ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις.

----------


## Allobar

Για τους Η/Υ (3843) που κατέθετα αμοιβές, δεν έγραφα ποτέ κάτι πάνω στο έντυπο της ΕΤΕ. Απλώς γίνονταν οι κρατήσεις ΤΕΕ και μου επιστρέφονταν μικρότερο ποσό μετά από κάποιες ημέρες. Τώρα θέλω να καταθέσω αμοιβές αυθαιρέτων. Δε θα γίνει το ίδιο; Το ρωτάω γιατί διάβασα στα σχετικά άρθρα ότι αν δεν αναγράψεις στο έντυπο της ΕΤΕ το 2%, τότε είσαι ΟΚ και δε γίνονται κρατήσεις... Μα εγώ ποτέ δεν το έγραφα.. Μου διαφεύγει κάτι;

----------


## Xάρης

Πλέον, με τον Ν.4093/12, το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ καταργήθηκε οπότε δεν γράφεις τίποτα επιπλέον στο έντυπο του ΤΕΕ.
Προηγουμένως όμως, και με την αναβάθμιση του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ με τη συμβατική αμοιβή, έπρεπε να γράφεις σε ξεχωριστή γραμμή (κάτω από το ΦΠΑ) το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ και να το προσθέτεις στο άθροισμα.

----------


## Allobar

Ναι αυτό ακριβώς λέω, εγώ δεν το έγραφα αυτό. Ωστόσο το ΤΕΕ κρατούσε την αμοιβή και μου την επέστρεφε μειωμένη μετά από μερικές μέρες. Αυτά βέβαια το 2011.
Αυτό που ρωτάω τώρα είναι το εξής: Αφού το ΤΕΕ κρατούσε το 2%, ασχέτως αν το έγραφα, το 2011,  δε θα κάνει και τώρα το ίδιο;

----------


## Kostas2002

Όχι δεν θα το κάνει. Υπάρχει ξεχωριστός κωδικός για την εισφορά του 2%.

----------


## Xάρης

Από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2012 άλλαξε το σύστημα και έπρεπε στο έντυπο του ΤΕΕ να αναγράφεις χωριστά την εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2%), αλλιώς δεν παρακρατούνταν αυτόματα από την αμοιβή σου.

----------


## Allobar

ΟΚ! Λόγω MSc είχα ένα χρόνο να καταθέσω αμοιβή και μου διέφευγε αυτό... Thanks!

Πάντως η κατάθεση της αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ παραμένει υποχρεωτική, ασχέτως του ύψους της αμοιβής, σωστά;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω. Ειδικά τώρα που καταργήθηκε το 2%.
Και παλιότερα όμως, μπορούσες να καταθέσεις το 2% σε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ και όχι στην ΕΤΕ. Ανορθόδοξη μέθοδος, αλλά γινόταν.

----------


## Allobar

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διευκρινίσεις. Με όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο και τις αλλαγές δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη παρά μόνο μέσω συναδέλφων..  :Χαρούμενος: 


υ.γ. Με συνάδελφο που το συζήτησα, μου είπε ότι ναι μεν δεν απαιτεί ο νόμος την κατάθεση στην ΕΤΕ, αλλά προς το παρόν μας το ζητάει το σύστημα αυθαιρέτων στην κατάθεση των σχεδίων κλπ 
Άρα, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστο, θα πρέπει να καταθέσουμε στην ΕΤΕ, εφόσον θέλουμε να κλείσουμε όλες τις εκκρεμότητες για κάποιο αυθαίρετο.

----------


## Xάρης

Πλέον δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχει στο σύστημα αμοιβών του 4014. Απλώς, το μόνιμο πρόβλημα είναι οι μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις στις προσαρμογές στη νομοθεσία.
Εκεί πάντως που υπήρχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα (βλ. ΠΕΑ) το αντιμετώπισαν σε μια... νύχτα.

----------


## sundance

1. τι συμφωνητικο ανεβαζετε στο προγραμμα αμοιβων? νομιζω στις διευκρινισεις ζητουν πολλα πραγματα οι του τεε...
2. για εργα απο ποια ημερομηνια πρεπει να ανεβασουμε συμφωνητικα?

----------


## sundance

ουδεις??

----------


## Kostas2002

Μόνο ότι λέει ο ν.3919. Τα υπόλοιπα που ζητάει το ΤΕΕ δεν τα ανεβάζω.

----------


## sundance

για εργα απο ποια ημερομηνια πρεπει να ανεβασουμε συμφωνητικα?

----------


## Xάρης

Για μένα δεν υπάρχει "πρέπει".
Ο Ν.3919/11 μας υποχρεώνει να καταθέτουμε τα συμφωνητικά στο ΤΕΕ. Ασχέτως αν στο ΤΕΕ λένε άλλα.
Έτσι και εγώ, στο τέλος της χρονιάς (2012) κατέθεσα όλα τα συμφωνητικά του έτους στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.
Με ξεχωριστές αιτήσεις μάλιστα, διότι δεν μπορούσαν να τα δεχτούν με μία! :Θυμωμένος: 

Το ΤΕΕ δεν νομοθετεί, αυτό είναι δουλειά της βουλής.
Δική μας δουλειά είναι να υπακούμε και να τηρούμε τους νόμους.

Υπόψη, ότι δεν μπορούν να αρνηθούν να δεχτούν αίτηση όπου θα καταθέτεις το συμφωνητικό.
Αν με τίποτα δεν τα δέχονται και θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να τα καταθέσεις στο ΤΕΕ, στείλε τις αιτήσεις με fax ή email. Προτιμότερο το δεύτερο γιατί στο fax μπορεί να έχει τελειώσει το χαρτί. Τουλάχιστον εσύ θα είσαι εντάξει απέναντι στις υποχρεώσεις σου και θα έχεις "πετάξει το μπαλάκι" στο ΤΕΕ.

----------


## sundance

μα μιλαμε για τα συμφωνητικα που πρεπει να ανεβουν στο συστημα αμοιβων του τεε....

----------


## Xάρης

Γι αυτά έγραψα παραπάνω!

----------


## sundance

1. τα συμφωνητικα στο προγραμμα του τεε, τα ανεβαζουμε, οταν μια αμοιβη εχει περασει σε οριστικη μορφη?

2. υπαρχει καποιο προτυπο συμφωνητικο?

3. για εργα απο ποια ημερομηνια πρεπει να ανεβασουμε συμφωνητικα?                         2011? 2012? απο ποια ημερομηνια προκυπτει αυτη η υποχρεωση μας?

4. πρεπει να ειναι σκαναρισμενα με υπογραφες?

----------


## Xάρης

Όλα τα ερωτήματα που θέτεις δεν έχουν νόημα αν δεν απαντηθεί τεκμηριωμένα το παρακάτω ερώτημα: 
Από πού προκύπτει η νομική μας υποχρέωση να ανεβάζουμε τα συμφωνητικά στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ;

Για όσους όμως επιθυμούν να συντάξουν ένα συμφωνητικό σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα του ΤΕΕ, έχω ανεβάσει ένα (γενικό) *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## sundance

το περιεργο ειναι που θετει το ΤΕΕ και τα στοιχεια που πρεπει να περιεχει το συμφωνητικο.

εσυ Χαρης δεν ανεβαζεις συμφωνητικα δλδ στο προγραμμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι, διάβασε την ανάρτηση *#22*.

----------

